# Student currently thinking of moving to Canada



## lepreJohn (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello guys I been browsing the forums here for a while now but decided to make an account and ask a few questions  Sorry if these have been asked before.

I'm currently studying a BSC in Computing at university, I'm currently a second year and I'm on target for a 2:1 :fingerscrossed: I'm also doing a placement this year so I will have a bit of experience in the IT sector. I'm thinking of maybe doing a masters degree while I'm there but not sure of the fees etc and also how easy is it to get a student visa? But would I be able to work on a student visa?

I want to move to Canada on a working holiday visa and thinking of staying there for about 12 months as I've always wanted to live or visit Canada for sometime now.

I'm dual nationality (British and Irish) so I was wondering which is better to apply for the visa as an Irish or British citizen?

Also with me having a degree and also some work experience would it be possible to get a job in the IT sector in Canada or would it be better for me to get another job say working in a shop or something or go for the field I got my degree in? 

Also how long would the process take and what would I need to know before I can make this possible? 

Cheers, John


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lepreJohn said:


> Hello guys I been browsing the forums here for a while now but decided to make an account and ask a few questions  Sorry if these have been asked before.
> 
> I'm currently studying a BSC in Computing at university, I'm currently a second year and I'm on target for a 2:1 :fingerscrossed: I'm also doing a placement this year so I will have a bit of experience in the IT sector.
> 
> ...


You've probably missed the opportunity to apply for a WHV under this year's quota. I suspect there are more applications in process than places available. The quotas for 2014 should come out in November of this year. It is irrelevant which nationality you apply under. With the visa you can work wherever and for whoever you like anywhere in Canada. If you find a job in the IT world then you may be able to convert that into a more permanent status.
Good Luck.


----------



## lepreJohn (Mar 30, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You've probably missed the opportunity to apply for a WHV under this year's quota. I suspect there are more applications in process than places available. The quotas for 2014 should come out in November of this year. It is irrelevant which nationality you apply under. With the visa you can work wherever and for whoever you like anywhere in Canada. If you find a job in the IT world then you may be able to convert that into a more permanent status.
> Good Luck.


I will not be finishing my degree till 2015 so I will work for another year or two then apply for the visa at least that way I do have some money behind me to support myself etc


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

There are some IT related jobs which are high in demand, and therefore some companies go overseas to hire people for specific IT jobs. Which sector in IT are you studying or going to be working in?


----------



## lepreJohn (Mar 30, 2013)

RGS said:


> There are some IT related jobs which are high in demand, and therefore some companies go overseas to hire people for specific IT jobs. Which sector in IT are you studying or going to be working in?


The degree I'm doing is computing, but the placement I'm doing is desktop support engineer so I would want to go into the it support sector, such as desktop support systems admin it tech etc.


----------

